# how do you put bmx cranks on a mtb?



## e b roy (Aug 7, 2008)

i think my bbr is 73mm is it even possible for them to fit? if any custom bushings or pieces need to be made no problem i got a lathe at my house and a high end machine shop at school. thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

why though?


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Just buy the PROFILE MTB kit! It is like 200-225 with BB and everything!
http://www.profileracing.com/profileracing/estore2/index.php5?productid=43


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

you can make yourself a new spacer, its just a piece of pipe. i made mine out of a chunk of copper i had laying around.

as to why...

bmx cranks give you a very adjustable driveline, are bombproof durable and are comparable in weight to most dh/fr setups.

i have a pretty standard dh/fr/mntx setup on my mob. profile cranks and euro bottom bracket and 6" spindle, lg1 chainguide and deity sprocket (blk mrkt sprocket shown in photo). couldn't be happier with it. if i was to do it all over again, i'd setup my bottlerocket the same way. don't get the spider, just run a deity sprocket and have less parts!


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

fsa makes a bottom bracket set that works with most 19mm 48spline bmx cranks. It's called a euro-pro I think. I run Bmx cranks on every bike I own.


----------



## latedropbob (Aug 6, 2007)

+1 on the bmx style cranks. Love'm. I put a set of profiles on my bullit. and got the new atomlab general issues that were a breeze to set up. I run e.13 rings on all of them. Super easy ring swap and chain line adjust and SOLID!


----------



## e b roy (Aug 7, 2008)

just to let you know my bbr is 83mm


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

e b roy said:


> just to let you know my bbr is 83mm


your probably still cool if you want to run a 6" spindle. i'd say go 6" if you want to save some weight, go 6-7/8 if you think you need an uber-burley interface.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

get the bigger spindle. i really digg the feeling of having your feet farther appart. put its a pref thing.


----------



## Amazing Larry104 (Aug 19, 2005)

just hammer them on and put the bolts in


----------



## e b roy (Aug 7, 2008)

ok my situation is that i know a friend who can give me profile crank arms real cheap. i have an isis bbr on my bike and i want to run bmx cranks. with what i have whats the cheapest way to put bmx cranks on my bike? can i just put a 6 7/8" 48 splined spindle
in my bbr or will that not fit? do i need a new bbr? (my bbr is 83mm)


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

You need a euro bottom bracket for 19mm spindles. Your ISIS BB will not work.


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Shimano Saints or Raceface Diabolus Cranks
Hell of alot lighter, and almost the same strength. Look way cooler to.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

profile bottom bracket: $22.99

http://www.danscomp.com/456007.php?cat=PARTS

and your good to go if you already have the arms and spindle.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Get the Euro BB on the link posted above. Use a 6-7/8" spindle if you plan to use a chainguide. You may be able to get away with a 6" if not using any guide depending on chain alignment and chainring size..


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

Just Get The Big Spindle!!!!!!!


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Nick_M2R said:


> Shimano Saints or Raceface Diabolus Cranks
> Hell of alot lighter, and almost the same strength. Look way cooler to.


You seriously must be gay if you think mtb cranks look cooler than a bmx setup.


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

I run them meself, and cro-mo BMX cranks rock. Get a Euro type BB, because they fit MTB BB shells.

My friend used to run FSA Nasty Boys in his MTB and never broke it. 

The drawback is weight, but heck, strength is everything.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

joelalamo45 said:


> You seriously must be gay if you think mtb cranks look cooler than a bmx setup.


agreed.


----------



## flynnet (May 19, 2007)

+1 on the BMX crankset

I got myself one of these:









Vendetta Crankset from Deity Components. 19mm 48spline axle and come in 68, 73, and 83mm bb lengths. Cranks without the bb weigh about 900g in the 73mm length. They look freakin awesome also.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

A profile setup with bottom bracket weighs about 1150g. The Diabolus cranks are about the same weight. Old Saints are a bit lighter, but not much.


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

2 sets of Vendettas here.. no issues at all, lighter than Saints and just as (if not more) solid.

they were, however, designed with mountain bikes in mind.. so they are much easier to fit than some other BMX cranks.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

they are awesome for sure, but the installation isn't really any different from profiles. they do come with that snazy spacer for between the sprocket and the crank though.


----------

